# Inducing Marshmellow



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the ok from the vet to pick up "lute" to induce my pygmy goat today. Does anybody have experience in this? Today is day 145. I'm only doing this because she was bred with a much bigger goat. She is only 17 inches tall from the shoulders and is about 4 years old. The boys that escaped were all twice her size. She is quite large now. Her bag is developing nicely, and her ligaments are still in the softening stage. The vet has never given a dose on a pygmy, and she is doing research on it right now. Any thoughts? Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

2 cc today possibly 2 cc 24 hrs later


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck, I hope you will be able to be with her until she kids, she might be needing some help. Keep that Vet on standby just incase.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2cc IM


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

My vet suggested 6 cc dexamethasone IM and then 1.5 cc lutalyse the next day; he's been treating pygmies for 30~~ years, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Our vet only had lutalyse. She gave us 2ccs and said if there isn't any signs of labor after 24 hours we will probably need to give it again. I love this little girl, and I hope it will be an easy delivery. I plan on staying with her while she labors. I am going to wait to give it to her either tomorrow or Saturday. I am still kinda hoping she goes in on her own. Thanks for all your help! If you have any other advice for this newbie, I would love any and all advice from you seasoned "mothers".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are concerned about them getting too big I wouldn't wait any longer, it takes 24-36hrs for them to go into labor when you induce. The sooner the better.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

We induced this morning about 12 hours ago. She started acting funny this evening by pawing and walking around. She kept yawning too. She peed a lot, and the boy goat started smelling her pee and just wouldn't leave her alone. We seperated them and she settled down and went to sleep. I was hoping for more progress, but it seems like it's never that easy.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like she's in stage 1, the rest will come.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought she was making progress around 3 this morning. She was making little sounds and pacing her pen. Very restless. I opened the gate to get a better look at her and she suddenly bolted for the door. After unsuccessfully putting her back in her own pen I let her stay with rest of the night in the big pen with the other goat. This morning she's out waddling around and back to her own sassy self. Maybe she was in the early stages, but I'm guessing the lute didn't take.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Lute can take up to 48 or more hours, so keep an eye on her. She should kid in the next two days.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

*update! baby came!*

Im so happy the lute worked! It took almost 48 hours but it did the trick! This morning I went out a little before 7 and helped her deliver this big guy at 7 15. The mom and baby are both doing great. Im so thankful it's over!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow~ he's huge! Congrats, I'm glad everyones doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's HUGE! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! What a little carbon copy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

